# CYBER MONDAY at TICK PERFORMANCE: 15% off ALL SPEC Clutches with FREE Shipping!



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

Cyber Monday is here and we've got some deep discounts on ALL SPEC Clutches! 15% off of retail with FREE GROUND SHIPPING to anywhere in the continental USA!

To see our offerings, click here: SPEC Products - Tick Performance

We carry SPEC's full line of clutches (both single and twin disc), so if you don't see the clutch you want on our website, give us a call or shoot us an e-mail or PM and we'll get it for you. These discounts will disappear at midnight tonite, so order quickly folks! 

We look forward to your business!


----------

